# why are the blood knights so expensive?



## Lord Sinkoran

why???? they are £40!!!!!!!!


----------



## asianavatar

I think its because the models are all metal including the mounts. Normally mounted units have plastic mounts.


----------



## Hespithe

WOW... is that for a unit of 5?


----------



## asianavatar

Yep, but when you look at it compared to say grail knights its only 10 pounds more. So its not like its more expensive than the rest of the models its just that everything is expensive in general, but we already knew that.


----------



## maxtangent

I think it is a consequence of a company started by gamers being taken over and run by businessmen who have no idea how to recruit gamers into the hobby.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Shame is they don't even look that good.


----------



## Hespithe

Ha! I think they look great! Especially when compared to the VC character models. I'd buy a regiment just to represent my VC characters.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

VC maybe your tale of four gamers choice then?


----------



## Hespithe

Ha! Nope. I have about 2250+ points of TK still in the boxes to play with.


----------



## Captain Galus

holy hell $75 in USD...i thought about picking up a VC army as my first FB army but wadafak?! im seriously reconsidering now...why would GW make an all-metal unit like that?!


----------



## The Son of Horus

They're 75 bucks USD because they're insanely good and every army will include them, so GW knows people will pay up. They're strength 7 on the charge, and they're strength 5 otherwise... that alone makes them really really good, but being in full plate on barded horses on top of that and packing multiple attacks each, they'll pretty much always win.


----------



## Hespithe

I can see lots of DoW cannons in the future, lol.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

i think I have found out the answer tyo my own questiuon. they are completely metal even the horses and are bigger than say an empire knight.


----------



## maxtangent

They are so expensive because GW thinks that making the most profit possible out of every single sale is the way to run a business. This only works for the segment of the market that has near unlimited disposable income to spend on the hobby.

They don't seem to realize that they can only get all the disposable income of the other segments and that, given the chance, most gamers will end up with multiple armies of both 40k and fantasy - not to mention accessories. 

Many are turned off because of the price and go to other games, which is why the cheap pre-painted ones are drawing gamers away from GW products.


----------



## swntzu

The Son of Horus said:


> They're 75 bucks USD because they're insanely good and every army will include them, so GW knows people will pay up. They're strength 7 on the charge, and they're strength 5 otherwise... that alone makes them really really good, but being in full plate on barded horses on top of that and packing multiple attacks each, they'll pretty much always win.


A simple baiting unit can take the blood knights out of the game. They'll be chasing shadows for 6 turns.


----------



## asianavatar

Ohh are they frenzied, cause that is definitely a minus. However, due to their charge range it is much harder to bait them and have them following shadows around the table. But that is another topic...


----------



## swntzu

asianavatar said:


> Ohh are they frenzied, cause that is definitely a minus. However, due to their charge range it is much harder to bait them and have them following shadows around the table. But that is another topic...


A 14" charge range is hardly long reach...

You can always sacrifice your unit to misdirect them. They will then have to waste a turn getting back on track.

Simple fast cavalry tactics here.


----------



## Green Knight

Because of lord of the rings, the modles are so pricey. Gamesworkshop lost money on lord of the rings and it has a knock on affect on us unfair!! get rid of lord of the rings!!


----------



## Crimson Death

there expensive because there bigger then most knights metal and really detailed!. There really good models and all your ever likly to need is 5. And Gamesworkshop makes everything really expensive so they can get a nice profit by exploiting cosumers.


----------



## torealis

I'm not going to get drawn into the usual price discussion, suffice to say the models are awesome, massive, and ALL metal. the horses are huge.



Green Knight said:


> Because of lord of the rings, the modles are so pricey. Gamesworkshop lost money on lord of the rings and it has a knock on affect on us unfair!! get rid of lord of the rings!!


This is horseshit GK, so drop it. You keep saying LotR is what drove up prices, but youre wrong. GW made a fuckton of money on LotR and it's still the second most popular game system sales wise.


----------



## neilbatte

the most desirable units in any army are always the most expensive possibly only the black orks are the exeption but any metal models usually cost the earth the easiest way around this is to convert your own from empire or brettonian plastics or use something else as they seem quite expensive points wise 325 for 5 with command thats a ot of zombies for the sake of a unit that can easily be diverted with 1 fast cav unit or a warhawk. if you think the blood knights are steep try collecting a worthwhile unit of iron breakers or hammerers or slayers at least the majority of the undead are plastic so relativly ,n comparison to other armies ,heap


----------



## asianavatar

Haha torealis, calm down there.

I don't believe that LOTR complete drove up prices, it has to do with oil going up, expansion and probably more competition in the market as well. But still, I don't think LOTR is pulling in as much money for GW as it used to. It might be the second most popular game system sales wise, but I wish it wasn't. I would love to see fantasy in that place instead, I am sure GW would like that too.


----------



## swntzu

Prices have had a habit of going up in a never ending spiral since forever at GW though.


----------



## asianavatar

Not true, there was actually some price drops on certain things a few years ago, so stuff has come down in price, but the mass majority is going up, which can also be said for most things that we buy now a days though.


----------



## swntzu

asianavatar said:


> Not true, there was actually some price drops on certain things a few years ago, so stuff has come down in price, but the mass majority is going up, which can also be said for most things that we buy now a days though.


These price "drops" were on things that no one bought such as the Cauldron of Blood.


----------

